# Lenovo ThinkPad T430

## Spixi

Hallo,

ich habe mir kürzlich ein neues Laptop von Lenovo gekauft. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gentoo auf einem ThinkPad T430? Gibt es hier irgendetwas Besonderes zu beachten? Ich möchte das Laptop hauptsächlich für meine Ausbildung (Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung) verwenden.

Achso: Kann ich die Gentoo-Installations-CD aus einer VM ausführen und Gentoo dann auf einer eigenen Partition installieren? Muss ich dann irgendetwas bei der Installation des Boot-Loaders beachten - dieser soll ja nicht in der VM, sondern auf dem Echtsystem installiert werden ...

Konkret handelt es sich um folgende Konfiguration:

Lenovo ThinkPad T430, 2347-G2G (N1VG2GE)

Intel Core i5 3320M 2x 2.60 GHz

4 GB DDR3 RAM

320 GB HDD

14.0" (35.6cm) HD (1366 x 768)

Intel HD 4000 (In der CPU)

WebCam: Ja

DVD-Brenner

Bluetooth

Fingerprint Reader

Gibt es irgendwelche speziellen Kernelmodule, die benötigt werden, um die ThinkPad-Features (wie Tracking-Point, Festplattensensor, TPM-Chip, ThinkLight, Webcam, Fingerprint-Reader, etc.) zu benutzen?

Ich würde auch gerne eine kleine Xfce-Umgebung und GTK-2-Anwendungen installieren. Muss ich bei den X11-Konfigurationsdateien irgendetwas Lenovo-spezifisches beachten?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob das mit der VM funktioniert.

Wenn du ein graphischen System haben willst, während du Gentoo installierst, dann starte Ubuntu von CD/USB. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass du siehst, welche Module du brauchst.

Ansonsten habe ich einen ähnlichen (T430s). Die "Installation" bei mir war sehr einfach: Ich habe mein altes System genommen und nur ein paar Module angepasst.

Tracking-Point ging sofort, für das Scrollen muss man aber was per Hand bei X11 eintragen.

Webcam ging sofort.

Think-Light ist Hardware-mäßig umgesetzt und damit kein Problem.

TPM & Fingerprint nutze ich nicht.

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Du erstmal Gentoo in aller Ruhe installierst und schaust, wie weit du kommst. 

Sollten dann noch Fragen bzgl. TPM usw. offen sein, dann frag.

Prinzipiell ist es aber erstmal eine normal Installation.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Spixi

Welches Modul brauche ich für WiFi?

ifconfig -a zeigt mir nur eth0 und lo an.

Ich habe ipw2200 schon gemodprobed und ebenfalls thinkpad_acpi. WiFi ist im BIOS aktiviert, die LED leuchtet. rfkill list zeigt mir jedoch nur Bluetooth an. Ich habe leider kein Ethernet-Kabel zur Hand ...

Edit: auch modprobe iwlwifi tut es nicht ...

Edit2: Also lspci zeigt mir an:

03:00.0 Network controllers: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)

Nur ifconfig -a eben nicht ...

----------

## Finswimmer

Mach mal ein lspci -nn und post denn die Ausgabe beim Wlan, oder gib es in:

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Dann zeigt er dir, welches Modul du brauchst

----------

## toralf

Für mein (mageres) T420 war dies package hier notwendig : sys-firmware/iwl6005-ucode. Ansonsten hier meine kernel config : http://bpaste.net/show/58641/

----------

## Spixi

ich habe gerade mal dmesg | grep 30:00.0 ausprobiert. Es zeigt mir

pci 0000:30:00.0: [8068:0085] type 00 class 0x028000

pci 0000:30:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf1c00000-0xf1c01fff 64bit]

pci 0000:30:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

iwlwifi 0000:0030:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

iwlwifi 0000:0030:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc900040e8000

iwlwifi 0000:0030:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x34

iwlwifi 0000:0030:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlwifi 0000:0030:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode' failed.

iwlwifi 0000:0030:00.0: no suitable firmware found

Und lscpi zeigt mir an:

03:00.0 Network controllers: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)

[Den Rest tippe ich jetzt nicht ab ...]

Oder ist etwa meine Installations-Live-CD beschädigt (ist die neueste Version)?

So liefert mir nano z. B.

nano: error while loading shared libraries: libmagic.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Ich versuche jetzt erst mal das Grundsystem aufzubauen. Pfui, ich hasse VI ...

EDIT: Was mache ich denn jetzt ohne W-LAN? Welches Kernel-Modul brauche ich?

Habe mir jetzt mal die Firmware von Debian geholt und probiere es dann noch mal mit modprobe iwlagn

http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/all/firmware-iwlwifi/download

----------

## toralf

 *Spixi wrote:*   

> Und lscpi zeigt mir an:
> 
> 03:00.0 Network controllers: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
> 
> [Den Rest tippe ich jetzt nicht ab ...]
> ...

 Wie beim T420:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/devel/linux $ /usr/sbin/lspci | grep Cent

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)

```

----------

## Spixi

So, ich habe jetzt endlich eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden:

Das Paket firmware-iwlwifi von Debian laden

http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/all/firmware-iwlwifi/download

das Verzeichnis /lib/firmware/ auspacken und nach /lib/firmware/ kopieren.

modprobe -r iwlwifi

modprobe -v iwlwifi

So, jetzt kann ich endlich weiterarbeiten.

Vielen Dank. Ich melde mich nochmal, wenn was sein sollte.

So, bin jetzt drin, musste den DNS und die Standardgateway noch einstellen, aber jetzt komme ich ins Netz  :Smile: 

---

Toll, jetzt habe ich mir mit emerge emerge emerge zerschossen. Jetzt geht erstmal gar nichts mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Spixi wrote:*   

> Toll, jetzt habe ich mir mit emerge emerge emerge zerschossen. Jetzt geht erstmal gar nichts mehr 

 

Hmmm? Etwas genauer bitte ...

----------

## Max Steel

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  *Spixi wrote:*   Toll, jetzt habe ich mir mit emerge emerge emerge zerschossen. Jetzt geht erstmal gar nichts mehr  
> 
> Hmmm? Etwas genauer bitte ...

 

So wie ich es verstanden habe hat er app-xemacs/emerge installiert...

Ich kenne das Programm nicht aber theoretisch müsste es reichen direkt /usr/lib64/portage/bin/emerge -C app-xemacs/emerge && /usr/lib64/portage/bin/emerge -a portage auszuführen

----------

## Spixi

So: emerge läuft wieder (habs noch mal aus dem Stage-3 rauskopiert, wurde irgendwie gegen eine falsche Library gelinkt ... So, LILO, Initramfs und Kernel läuft, trotz anfänglichem Gezicke (erst war der Kernel zu groß, dann fehlte der Tastaturtreiber (scheinbar fällt die unter die Kategorie USB-HID und gibt sich nicht mit dem AT-Treiber und evdev alleine zufrieden), dann erkannte er keine SATA-Platten) Nun kriege ich noch kein Netz, obwohl iwlwifi und e1000e installiert sind (und der TCP/IP-Stack auch). Auch wpa_supplicant und /etc/conf.d/net sind nach Handbuch eingerichtet.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Spixi wrote:*   

> So: emerge läuft wieder (habs noch mal aus dem Stage-3 rauskopiert, wurde irgendwie gegen eine falsche Library gelinkt ...

 

Regel nummer 1: kopiere niemals etwas an portage vorbei auf das System  :Wink:  Damit wurde bereits so manches System kaputt gemacht.

Dann kann emerge selbst nicht gegen eine falsche Lib gelinkt werden, da Portage komplett auf Python basiert. höchstens kann python gegen was falsches gelinkt werden, aber das tat ja.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Spixi wrote:*   

> Nun kriege ich noch kein Netz, obwohl iwlwifi und e1000e installiert sind (und der TCP/IP-Stack auch). Auch wpa_supplicant und /etc/conf.d/net sind nach Handbuch eingerichtet.

 

Hast Du fürs WLAN die Firmware installiert, wie von toralf bereits weiter oben genannt?

----------

## Spixi

Nein, Python war nicht falsch gelinkt. Ich hatte nur die falschen C-Flags gesetzt und statt "emerge portage" "emerge emerge" eingetippt und gedacht, es läge am Linker, dem war aber nicht so. Der Compiler hatte nur das C-Flag "-arch=native"  nicht verstanden und deshalb sind alle einige Konfigurationsskripte in die Brüche gegangen; nun ist alles ok ...

Naja, fast alles. Nun zu W-LAN:

Also, "make firmware_install" habe ich ausgeführt. iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode taucht in /lib/firmware auf.

Weitere Informationen:

lspci

-------

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 07)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)

------

lsmod

----

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_iso8859_1           3992  1 

nls_cp437               5528  1 

vfat                    8888  1 

fat                    42072  1 vfat

unix                   22968  0 

e1000                  83576  0 

ext3                   92512  0 

jbd                    29944  1 ext3

scsi_wait_scan           504  0 

hid_microsoft           2396  0 

hid_logitech            7192  0 

hid_gyration            2424  0 

ohci_hcd               23752  0 

uhci_hcd               26296  0 

usb_storage            31680  1 

ehci_hcd               42736  0 

sr_mod                  9764  0 

cdrom                  24228  1 sr_mod

sg                     20968  0 

ata_piix               20412  0 

----

mount (irgendwie verwirrend, glaube es ist etwas falsch ...)

------

/dev/ROOT on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

/dev/BOOT on /mnt/BOOT type btrfs (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda3 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda3 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writable (e.g. read-only filesystem).

       It's possible that information reported by mount( :Cool:  is not

       up to date. For actual information about system mount points

       check the /proc/mounts file.

-----

lilo.conf

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/lilo/files/lilo.conf,v 1.2 2004/07/18 04:42:04 dragonheart Exp $

# Author: Ultanium

#

# Start LILO global section

#

# Faster, but won't work on all systems:

#compact

# Should work for most systems, and do not have the sector limit:

lba32

# If lba32 do not work, use linear:

#linear

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/sda

#map = /boot/.map

# If you are having problems booting from a hardware raid-array

# or have a unusual setup, try this:

#disk=/dev/ataraid/disc0/disc bios=0x80  # see this as the first BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/sda bios=0x81                 # see this as the second BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/hda bios=0x82                 # see this as the third BIOS disk

# Here you can select the secondary loader to install.  A few

# examples is:

#

#    boot-text.b

#    boot-menu.b

#    boot-bmp.b

#

install = /boot/boot-menu.b   # Note that for lilo-22.5.5 or later you

                              # do not need boot-{text,menu,bmp}.b in

                              # /boot, as they are linked into the lilo

                              # binary.

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

# If you always want to see the prompt with a 15 second timeout:

#timeout=150

delay = 50

# Normal VGA console

vga = normal

# VESA console with size 1024x768x16:

#vga = 791

#

# End LILO global section

#

#

# Linux bootable partition config begins

#

        initrd = /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.5.7-gentoo

        image  = /boot/kernel-3.5.7-gentoo

	root   = /dev/sda1

	#root  = /devices/discs/disc0/part0

	label  = Gentoo

	append = "video=uvesafb:mttr,ywrap,1366x768-32@85 rootfstype=btrfs root=/dev/ram real_root=/dev/sda1 pcie_aspm=force"

	read-only # read-only for checking

#

# Linux bootable partition config ends

#

#

# DOS bootable partition config begins

#

#other = /dev/hda1

#	#other = /devices/discs/disc0/part1

#	label = Windows

#	table = /dev/hda

#

# DOS bootable partition config ends  

#

-----

/etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="wpa-supplicant"

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

wpa-supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_Speedport_W_501V="192.168.2.27/24 brd 192.168.2.255"

routes_Speedport_W_501V="default via 192.168.2.1"

dns_servers_Speedport_W_501V="192.168.2.1"

-----

wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="Speedport W 501V"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0=0123456789

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

WEP-Key zensiert

-----

.config

siehe hier: http://pastebin.com/iwqRYwDG

-----

achja, und die fstab natürlich:

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  0 1

/dev/sda1		/		btrfs		noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda2		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,ro	0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults,nodev,nosuid,noexec

----

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

----------

## Spixi

Was mache ich in meiner lilo.conf bzw. meiner fstab falsch, dass meine root-Partition nur read-only gemounted wird?

Ich habe konkret 3 Partitionen:

```
/boot /dev/sda3 (hd0,0) Ext3    32 MiB

/     /dev/sda1 (hd0,1) Btrfs  290 GiB

swap  /dev/sda2 (hd0,2) Swap     8 GiB
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Ersetz mal noauto durch auto bei der fstab in der Zeile mit deiner / Partition

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ersetz mal noauto durch auto bei der fstab in der Zeile mit deiner / Partition

  Hm, gibt das so überhaupt?  :Wink: 

Wahrscheinlich ist es das beste noauto (und auch auto) fürs / Laufwerk ganz wegzulassen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ersetz mal noauto durch auto bei der fstab in der Zeile mit deiner / Partition  Hm, gibt das so überhaupt? 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist es das beste noauto (und auch auto) fürs / Laufwerk ganz wegzulassen.

 

Er hat es zumindest so in seiner fstab.

Und die manpage sagt:

noauto do not mount when "mount -a" is given (e.g., at boot time)

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ersetz mal noauto durch auto bei der fstab in der Zeile mit deiner / Partition  Hm, gibt das so überhaupt? 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist es das beste noauto (und auch auto) fürs / Laufwerk ganz wegzulassen. 
> 
> Er hat es zumindest so in seiner fstab.
> ...

 

Ja schon richtig. Da aber auto eh default ist braucht man es auch nicht zu setzen - daher mein Vorschlag beides wegzulassen.

 *man 5 fstab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>        The fourth field (fs_mntops).
> 
> ...

  (Auszug)

----------

## Spixi

Ich kann immer noch nicht auf das Dateisystem schreiben, obwohl ich noauto rausgenommen habe  :Sad: 

----------

## bell

Hast Du zufällig den Boot-Vorgang "aufgeräumt"? Was sagt

```
/etc/init.d/root status
```

Das Rootfs wird javom Kernel read-only gemounted und durch dieses Skript dann read-write re-mounted. "root" muss also im Bootlevel "boot" drin sein.

Falls dies nicht das problem ist, was sagt denn 

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

Ist das Dateisystem dannach beschreibbar? Falls nicht, was sagt dann in "dmesg"?

----------

## Spixi

/etc/init.d/ root status gibt mir nur

* status: stopped

zurück.

Jawoll, nach "mount -o remount,rw /" kann ich wieder schreiben  :Wink: 

Muss ich irgendeinen init.d-Script oder einen Script im ramdiskfs anpassen?

Denn auch so sieht meine /dev/ sehr leer aus oder liegt das daran, dass ich alles in Module ausgelagert habe?

```
0:0:0:0

1:0:0:0

agpgart

bsg

btrfs-control

bus

card0

console

controlD64

cpu_dma_latency

dri

fb0

full

hpet

initctl

input

mcelog

mem

mice

network_latency

network_throughput

null

port

ptmx

pts

random

sda

sda1

sda2

sda3

sdb

sdb1

sg0

sg1

sg2

snapshot

sr0

tty

tty0

tty1

tty10

tty11

tty12

tty13

tty14

tty15

tty16

tty17

tty18

tty19

tty2

tty20

tty21

tty22

tty23

tty24

tty25

tty26

tty27

tty28

tty29

tty3

tty30

tty31

tty32

tty33

tty34

tty35

tty36

tty37

tty38

tty39

tty4

tty40

tty41

tty42

tty43

tty44

tty45

tty46

tty47

tty48

tty49

tty5

tty50

tty51

tty52

tty53

tty54

tty55

tty56

tty57

tty58

tty59

tty6

tty60

tty61

tty62

tty63

tty7

tty8

tty9

ttyS0

ttyS1

ttyS2

ttyS3

urandom

vcs

vcs1

vcs2

vcs3

vcs4

vcs5

vcs6

vcsa

vcsa1

vcsa2

vcsa3

vcsa4

vcsa5

vcsa6

vga_arbiter

zero

```

----------

## bell

Wie schon angedeutet:

```
rc-update add root boot
```

Mich wundert aber dass der Script aus dem Boot-Runlevel rausgefallen ist. Wie kommt das?

Poste mal 

```
rc-status -a
```

Evtl. fehlt da noch was wichtiges.

----------

## Spixi

(none) conf.d # rc-update add root boot

* rc-update: root already installed in runlevel `boot' ; skipping

(none) conf.d # rc-status -a

Runlevel: default

 net.eth0                                                          [  stopped  ]

 net.wlan0                                                         [  stopped  ]

 netmount                                                          [  stopped  ]

 udev-postmount                                                    [  stopped  ]

 vixie-cron                                                        [  stopped  ]

 local                                                             [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs                                                         [  stopped  ]

 savecache                                                         [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                          [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 udev-mount                                                        [  stopped  ]

 dmesg                                                             [  stopped  ]

 udev                                                              [  stopped  ]

 devfs                                                             [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                           [  stopped  ]

 modules                                                           [  stopped  ]

 fsck                                                              [  stopped  ]

 root                                                              [  stopped  ]

 mtab                                                              [  stopped  ]

 localmount                                                        [  stopped  ]

 sysctl                                                            [  stopped  ]

 bootmisc                                                          [  stopped  ]

 hostname                                                          [  stopped  ]

 termencoding                                                      [  stopped  ]

 keymaps                                                           [  stopped  ]

 net.lo                                                            [  stopped  ]

 procfs                                                            [  stopped  ]

 swap                                                              [  stopped  ]

 urandom                                                           [  stopped  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

----------

## bell

 :Shocked:  Warum ist bei Dir jeder Diensts gestoppt? Ungewöhnlich. Wie läuft bei Dir der Boot-Vorgang ab? Normalerweise werden doch alle diese Services während des Boots gestartet   :Confused: 

----------

## Spixi

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Erst kommt das LILO-Menü, dann drücke ich  "Enter", dann kommen die vier Pinguine, die allernotwendigsten Module werden geladen (u. A. SCSI, USB, Btrfs ...) , dann wird der Framebuffer gestartet und dann erscheint auch die Logon-Shell ...

In welcher Log-Datei kann man das nachschauen   :Embarassed:  ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *bell wrote:*   

>  Warum ist bei Dir jeder Diensts gestoppt? Ungewöhnlich. Wie läuft bei Dir der Boot-Vorgang ab? Normalerweise werden doch alle diese Services während des Boots gestartet  

 

Das könnte daran liegen das er ro startet und durch fehlendes root-initscript die Werte nicht updatet... Ich würde das initscript root in den runlevel boot mit aufnehmen und dann einmal sauber restarten.

Danach lassen sich die Werte besser vergleichen.

----------

## bell

Er hatte ja geschrieben, dass "root" im "boot" drin ist. Es wurden auch keine anderen Skripte gestartet, die vor "root" kommen, zB. "fsck". Genauer gesagt wurde gar nichts gestartet. Eine Erklärung habe ich erstmal nicht.

----------

## Spixi

Kann es sein, dass ich irgendetwas Wichtiges im Kernel vergessen habe?

----------

## Spixi

Ich habe es geschafft. Ich hatte die Option CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING im Kernel nicht aktiviert ...

So, nun laeuft W-LAN, X11 (noch nicht ganz eingerichtet) und eine kleine LXDE. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es eine grafische Oberflaeche fuer Links gibt ...

Vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe.

----------

## Spixi

So, jetzt läuft alles wunderbar.

Ich möchte nur anmerken, dass Thinkfan nicht richtig startet. Falls jemand ähnliche Probleme hat: Hier die Lösung

echo options thinkpad_acpi fan_control=1 > /etc/modprobe.d/thinkfan.conf

Ich bin jetzt froh, ein tippitoppi Gentoo aufgesetzt zu haben und hoffe, noch lange Freude davon zu haben.

Außerdem musste ich in der /etc/crontab die Zeile MAILTO=root einkommentieren, da diese dazu führte, dass eine Datei namens /root/dead.letter voller "/bin/bash: root: command not found" gefüllt angelegt wurde (und mittlerweile 1.6 Gigabyte groß war, E-Mail-Client ist SeaMonkey)

Achso, auch wenn man SeaMonkey mit LINGUAS=de.DE emerged, muss man die deutschen Sprachpakete für SeaMonkey und ChatZilla nachinstallieren.

Das macht schon drei Bugs auf Anhieb ... Sind davon bereits welche gemeldet?

----------

## Finswimmer

Für was brauchst du thinkfan?

Bei mir läuft das ohne weitere Einstellungen auf einem T430s...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Spixi wrote:*   

> Achso, auch wenn man SeaMonkey mit LINGUAS=de.DE emerged, muss man die deutschen Sprachpakete für SeaMonkey und ChatZilla nachinstallieren.

 

Hm nein, beachte das es LINGUAS=de.DE so gar nicht gibt - folge dessen wurde wahrscheinlich gar nichts gesetzt, und das Sprachpaket auch nicht mit installiert.

Schaue zb via 

```
emerge -pv www-client/seamonkey
```

 welche LINGUAS für dieses Paket verfügbar sind - du suchst vermutlich LINGUAS="de"

----------

## Spixi

Thinkfan läuft ja nun und Seamonkey auch.

Thinkfan brauche ich, weil das Ding einfach sehr schnell heiß wird ...

----------

